# Wanting to Re-aquascape my Biocube 14



## Nanoclown (Jan 17, 2013)

So.. My tanks been running for a bit over four months now, and I think my original aquascaping is causing a lot of deadzones in my tank. Also, I'm pretty bored with the design. Here's how it currently looks:



Ignore the copious amounts of algae on my rocks / sand / walls.. I am planning to do a big re-everything.

What are the steps I should take to ensure that my tank will not go through a spike / re-cycle when re-aquascaping? Also, what should I do with my two percula's, yellow goby, and blood red fire shrimp? 

I researched about the coral when re-aquascaping that you should keep it submerged in water at all times during its removal from the tank because of their slime? So I will try to remove them carefully from rocks (since they aren't glued down), then place them in a small bowl or container of water when lifting out of my tank, and then transport that into a bucket of some of the tank water.

I don't plan on getting rid of too much of my rocks, if any of it (unless pieces will absolutely not fit in with my re-aquascaping--then I may remove a piece or two). I have about 22 pounds of live rock in there currently and i'm sure it is teeming with good things to help keep my tank filtered, so I know I can't take out too much rock and leave it out.

If you could give step-by-step instructions on proper re-aquascaping so nothing gets harmed, please do!

I'm limited on supplies and all I have are three Homer buckets-- no extra tanks to put fish into while re-aquascaping. I also have about 7 margarita snails (although come to think of it now.. the LFS told me they were margaritas.. but upon google image comparison, they seem to be astreas..) 15 blue legged hermits, 5 nassarius snails (too many for my tank..hoping to remove some of them), and one cerith snail. Now, what the hell am I going to do with all of my CUC? Can I leave them in while re-aquascaping? 
So many questions.. I apologize


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Place the live rock in a bucket or two.Then move all living things to the other bucket.You could place cuc in with LR,just be careful not to crush any when moving rock around.Really shouldn't take a couple hours max. to do all this so IMO all living things should do just fine.
Possibly a light vacumm of substrate to keep from disturbing any anerobic areas,and stirring up crap you don't want.
Your tank looks really great,I hope the rescape goes well and looks even better if it is possible!


----------



## Nanoclown (Jan 17, 2013)

Could I take out about half of the water and have that in the buckets with the fish / live rock? Or would that be too much water to remove?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Should be no problem.You can either re use the water or replace it with new.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Late to the game, but I just did a small re-decoration in my 5 gallon tank today. I used a similar process, took out about half the water, put the rocks in one bucket, put the corals in cups of tank water, and put the living things in another bucket. Lightly rinsed the rocks in old tank water before putting them back, placed my corals, got my pumps and such re-situated and topped the tank off with new water that I mixed a little while before starting. Let it run for a short while and than put the living things back.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I to thank that fine.posts some pictures when your done.


----------

